# what oil should i run?



## BigWilieStyle (Apr 26, 2008)

mk3 vr6 gti


----------



## rains (May 30, 2008)

*Re: what oil should i run? (vwlove7)*

General consensus on these forums is Mobile 1 synthetic 0w40 for the VR6 all seasons. Personally, I 20w50 conventional for summer, and 0w40 synthetic for winter. This is because my VR6 is miled out and consumes too much synthetic oil for it to be viable for me to run all year long.


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Try Caltex/Chevron Delo 400


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (fourie_marius)*

10w/40 semi synthetic, never had any problems been running mostly on this stuff for 80k now brought the car with 93k on it and now it's on 170k and still has the orignal timing chain, look after vw's and they do run forever.


----------

